# Whites tree frog noise.



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I was looking in to getting a wtf and was wondering how noisey they are at night like if they call at night. Ive been looking at countless caresheets but havent seen anything on this. My fbts are quite noisey so i dont mind too much, i was just wondering. 

Thanks, oli.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

There are a few samples of the noise they make on the internet if you can find them, i didnt have too much trouble. However, only the males call and generally they don't call off their own back at night they tend to react to a noise like a hoover or sterio song.

Marina


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 3 whites, 2 males and 1 female, as above they only tend to call if they hear the hoover or the washing machine etc. and yes they are quite loud, but indearing too. I keep mine downstairs in my dining room, so I don't hear them at all when i'm in my bedroom.


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

So if my bedroom was completely silent, they wouldnt call?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

they do still call, particularly if you have more than one male. and it is breeding season! but they don't do it all night non-stop, but then again I wouldn't actually no this as mine are in a different room to where I sleep.


----------



## TAZTAV (Jan 29, 2009)

I have i think it's 3 males and one female and they aint that bad really, they are quite loud in full croak :mf_dribble: but it only lasts a min or so not long and not all night every night :2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I at one time had 4 males and 2 females and they all lived next door to my bedroom and together. They used to make most of their noise whilst i was up and i never heard them once i was asleep. It used to occur mainly between 8-10pm light on or off.

There was the occasional calling in the middle of the night but it generally only lasted 5-10mins then they would stop.

Marina


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

What if i just got a female? 
Are they best kept with others though?


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

they would be happier in small groups. basically a trio is good 2 males to 1 female. depends on how big your set up is. mine is an exo terra 60cm tall by 45 wide and 45 deep. this houses my 3 happily.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

OliWilding said:


> What if i just got a female?
> Are they best kept with others though?


I now keep a single female it does them no harm what so ever, however they are only really sexable by their calls so best buy from a private breeder an older frog as babies are impossible to sex.

Marina


----------

